# Empire Earth 3 Installation problem!



## citysound (Mar 23, 2009)

i bought empire earth 3 from the gamestop download place. im trying to install my game but when im accessing the installshield wizard thats when run into trouble. the wizard says that im downloading 
C:\EE3\EmpireEarth3SetupData.001

the download is taking so long. it takes almost 2 hours for the status bar to be halfway to the half point. when it reaches that point, it stops and tells me "Download Failed. Check internet connection and try again." so im left stuck. can anyone please help me?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi citysound, welcome to TSF.
After you receive the message 'Download failed', are you still able to access the internet?

It sounds like the problem might be on Gamestop's end. I would get onto their support site or give them a call to try and resolve it.


----------



## citysound (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yeah my internet works just fine. That's what made me confused when iit said the download failed and to check my connection. I emailed gamestop and have yet to hear from them


----------



## Solargazer (Dec 29, 2009)

I contacted support and they sent me two links. Alright I got all the files to download. Now I have a new problem. Now after the EmpireEarthIIISetup.exe is started I try to install again and it starts trying to download the same files that are now already on my computer from the links they provided. If I let the "EmpireEarthIIISetup.exe" download it will always fail 30% of the way. If I click no don't download, it will just shut down the installer and I cant install my product I purchased. Can some one please send me a detailed guide to get this working please? I have been trying this all day long, one fail after another. I need some kind of new installer I think that wont try to download the "Setupdata" because I have them already on my computer.


----------

